# Co2 Help



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok am new to the hole planted thing...any help or ideas would be great.

Ok i made a DIY CO2 system.. use'n suger and yeast... i have tried everything i can think of.. but am not getting any Co2 in too my tank... after a day or so my mix started to bubble which i thought was good not sure...i dont see any bubbles been made in my difuser.... and my plants are starting to show stress from lack of co2..


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

sounds like there is a leak somewhere so nothing is getting to the tank (the yeast will work fast like only 30 min after mixing you should see bubbles). how big is your tank? if its anything over 20 gallons then you will need actual co2 tank. also there is a lot of cases where you do not even need co2 in the tank and plants showing stress is a sign of too much of a fertilizer or not enough? do you have a test kit for anything you add to the tank plant related and what supplements are you giving?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

it was my mix.. i didn't shake the water and sugar well enough.. the plants are looking a lot better after i remade the batch... and a few weeks went bye...


----------

